# Sea of Goldens Meets Again!



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I love those photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

That's soooo coooool... If we did that up here it would have to be called a snowball of Goldens or something like that.

I bet you had a hard time picking your Goldens out of the crowd... I know in the summer at the pond down at the dog park, when the Goldens take over, the collars seem to be the only way to keep track of who's who.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That first picture would look great in our calendar......


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

These are great photos! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That looks like a fabulous time!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That looks like a fabulous time!


It was a fabulous time. I was a little worried a couple of days ago. The beaches in Palm Beach were closed to swimmers due to hundreds of bull and lemon sharks. Our organizer called the Jupiter lifeguard station and got an ok for Jupiter (20 miles north of Palm Beach).

Here are some more photos from the meetup today......

Photos: February Sea of Goldens, Saturday, Feb 10, 2007 - Golden Retriever Palm Beach Meetup Group (Palm Beach Gardens, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Those dang sharks can be pesky. But as long as you're managing the risk, it sure is good to let Goldens be Goldens!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I like the pictures  Thanks  Looked like a fun day


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

FranH:

What a breath of fresh air. After reading through the tragedy on another thread--your post has made my day. The pics were just what I needed!

Thanks so much for sharing.

SJ


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are great pics, and very happy goldens. Thanks for sharing!


----------

